# Stumps I have known



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

Even tree stumps can have a stark beauty.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 7, 2019)

I agree...I love seeing interesting tree stumps....I’ve seen quite a few.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

debodun said:


> Even tree stumps can have a stark beauty.
> 
> View attachment 76067View attachment 76068View attachment 76069


Yep, these are some mighty fine stumps!


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

Update:
One of the stumps was taken in the summer when there was obscuring vegetation. Now I have a comp shot in the winter:


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

Another of a tree with a bent stump and it's still growing!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2020)

Poor old thing.


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks like the woodpeckers like it, too.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 27, 2020)

That reminds me.


----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> That reminds me.
> 
> View attachment 89337


No way. Is this for real?


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> Even tree stumps can have a stark beauty.


True

Some even inspire thoughts


----------



## terry123 (Jan 27, 2020)

When I visit my sister in La. we always go for a ride in their boat and I enjoy the different stumps and the changing of the vegetation.


----------



## squatting dog (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

Mother Nature is amazing !


----------



## EllisT (May 14, 2020)

I had to click on this thread because of the title. I am thinking what in the world could this be about?


----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2020)

Tree stumps can be sad too.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2020)

Love that head carving ^^^

I'm quite partial to a stump myself. Here's on in the woods last week. I liked the ray of light on it.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 19, 2020)

This is at the front gate of a large property in country Victoria Australia....note the letterbox slot carved into it too


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 17, 2020)

*This one is from a neighbors house. It was basically carved out by old age and woodpeckers.

*


----------

